# Indoor Pot plants



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We have some nice indoor pot plants that I need to re-pot, but where can I get some soil???

loads of sand everywhere but not seen anywhere to get nice soil .

help plz:noidea:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

sometimes available at Spinneys


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have seen grow bags types.. at the nurseries in Maadi, Carrefour also has it.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> We have some nice indoor pot plants that I need to re-pot, but where can I get some soil???
> 
> loads of sand everywhere but not seen anywhere to get nice soil .
> 
> help plz:noidea:


If you have a bawab, tell him to get you some...............

If you don't have one, I'm sure any of the neighbors' bawabs would be more than just happy to get you some for a few pennies.........


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> If you have a bawab, tell him to get you some...............
> 
> If you don't have one, I'm sure any of the neighbors' bawabs would be more than just happy to get you some for a few pennies.........


we dont have many / any bowabs here in Rehab


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> we dont have many / any bowabs here in Rehab


Lol....see expats package doesn't bring you everything.....bowabs are an essential in Egypt....they know everything as long as the backsheesh keeps coming.....but believe me get a good one and they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

I think the price us better in el Cairo; here in Rehab is two or three times more of the price. And I proved the ground in carrefour and is very bad


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I stopped at one of these plant sellers on the roundabout and guess what??

Bags of soil in the truck - purchased and loaded - now downstairs waiting my effort tomorrow morning


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Karin W (May 28, 2012)

And later you will need vertiliser for your plants, didn't see that anywhere for sale in sypermarkets.
So I asked our gardener and he brought some white powder in a jar, that I use now for half a year ( uhhh, I mean: my plants do ) and with good results.
No idea where he got that from, but you will need to ask around.
Your plants need vertiliser weekly after a month that they have new soil.
I love to experiment with seeds and plants and I am the proud owner of 2 avocado trees ( mini size) now!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Ours just keep on dying...someting chows them, when I look the roots are gone...


----------



## Karin W (May 28, 2012)

Whitedesert said:


> Ours just keep on dying...someting chows them, when I look the roots are gone...


What I have learned so far from having indoor plants in Cairo is:
they don't like the airco, so place them far away from the airco-unit.
they don't like to have to little light ( our windows are reflecting the sunlight, so it is too dark inside for plants) So what I do is, I give my plants a day outside every friday.
I can also wash off all the dust, that is not good for them either.
And the water has too much chloor, so using boiled water, or old water helps a lot too.
And speak to them about a bright future  they love to hear good news !
Good luck!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Karin W said:


> What I have learned so far from having indoor plants in Cairo is:
> they don't like the airco, so place them far away from the airco-unit.
> they don't like to have to little light ( our windows are reflecting the sunlight, so it is too dark inside for plants) So what I do is, I give my plants a day outside every friday.
> I can also wash off all the dust, that is not good for them either.
> ...


 I think it is the green finger "thing" I dont have one!


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Whitedesert said:


> Ours just keep on dying...someting chows them, when I look the roots are gone...


is it something eating or are you watering too much and the roots are rotting? If you get good dirt, or find bad dirt and cook it till all the bugs are dead (little smelly process) this will ensure it is not bugs. Each different type of plant likes different dirt. Some like sand, orchids like tree bark and no dirt at all, some like a mix, some thrive on lots of water, others on a little water, all need fertilizer to keep happy. They are like children and need a watchful eye. You need to get to know them. If they are not happy you change soil type, watering amounts, or direct/indirect sunlight.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*Natural fertilizer.*



Karin W said:


> And later you will need vertiliser for your plants, didn't see that anywhere for sale in sypermarkets.
> So I asked our gardener and he brought some white powder in a jar, that I use now for half a year ( uhhh, I mean: my plants do ) and with good results.
> No idea where he got that from, but you will need to ask around.
> Your plants need vertiliser weekly after a month that they have new soil.
> I love to experiment with seeds and plants and I am the proud owner of 2 avocado trees ( mini size) now!



Diluted urine makes a good fertilizer, use fresh not stored and dilute many times. maybe 1 part to 10 or less for young plants.


----------

